# Scary Stories late at night



## bruceg (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's a pic of my youngest son telling horror stories by the campfire at Charlie Elliott WMA the weekend before Halloween.


----------



## pendy (Nov 22, 2004)

*Boo*

  Look's like he was doing a good job.


----------

